# Show us your pics



## jiggalow (Jun 7, 2007)

i am sure that everyone here must have a lizard if you do can you post a picture


----------



## Lars K (Jun 8, 2007)

Just a few pics for you

Tiliqua scincoides intermedia












Tiliqua gigas evanescense






Uromastyx acanthinura nigriventris











and Crotaphytus collaris bailey


----------



## Anthony88 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice lizards


----------



## Forensick (Jun 8, 2007)

Rei (coastal)





Balarion (central beardie)





Vyraxis (central beardie)





April O'Niel (long neck turtle)


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 8, 2007)

um i think april o'neal is going to get high if she eats that plant in her tank:lol: 

donk


----------



## Forensick (Jun 8, 2007)

thankfully.... she is a lean mean fish killing machine, and cares not for salad!


----------



## Vincey (Jun 8, 2007)

April O'niel? Dare I ask why? hahaha  very pretty pets, forensick. Can't say I'm a fan, Lars. They are nice animals but not my cup of tea


----------



## jas468 (Jun 8, 2007)

China


----------



## cringles (Jun 8, 2007)

Leaftails are definately my choice of lizard
cheers,
Cringles


----------



## benson (Jun 8, 2007)

This is our little fellow!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Bug and Chubby


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 8, 2007)

some of my bluey,shinglebacks and beardies


----------



## Geckoman (Jun 8, 2007)

*I need some help!*

Hello, does anybody know anything about new caledonian giant geckoes and eastern sedge frogs?


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 8, 2007)

Ziggy the bearded dragon and Aztec BHP


----------



## Minty (Jun 8, 2007)

you guys all have such awsome looking babies (thats just what i call all our reptiles... i do realize they arent actual babies) heres a few of ours... we are proud parents!! lol you'll have to excuse the bad pictures i only have my phone to takle the pictures on!!:?


----------



## Minty (Jun 8, 2007)

i know ive out up spence before but i think its the cutest photo!!
Squishy (the smallest of the beardies) he is such a bully to grunt!!


----------



## Lars K (Jun 9, 2007)

wow, is this a Varanus spenceri?
This little guy is awesome!
How much does it cost in Australia?
In Europe costs a V. spenceri about 12.900,00 Australian Dollars!


----------



## Otis_Driftwood (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll try and get some pics of the rest later.


----------



## junglemad (Jun 9, 2007)

Geckoman said:


> Hello, does anybody know anything about new caledonian giant geckoes and eastern sedge frogs?



search litoria fallax on google. first hit takes you to a nice page with a button to press to hear them call


----------



## Rocket (Jun 9, 2007)

Spencers are around $300 +/- in Australia for a hatchling. 

I am hoping to get one soon.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## Lars K (Jun 9, 2007)




----------



## richardsc (Jun 16, 2007)

some of mine


----------



## richardsc (Jun 18, 2007)

couple more


----------



## Lars K (Jun 18, 2007)

wow, amazing reptiles!!!
How much are the Tiliqua multifasciata and Tiliqua occipitalis in Australia?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jun 18, 2007)

[/attach][/attach][/attach][/attach]


----------



## jordo (Jun 18, 2007)

Richard do/can you leave western and central blueys, or land mullets outside all year round, I'd consider getting them if they can handle the cold in Vic but I'm presuming you bring them in for winter?
Nice pics everyone.
Baz - I love that bluey!


----------



## Cristina (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## raxor (Jun 18, 2007)

Yay Lizards!

Here is my Cornelius. He's got an orange beard and a yellow head, that makes him awesome. I'm sure we're all biased toward our own scaley babies though


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 18, 2007)

How did you go with the tegu cristina? What an awesome lizard
Also waiting to see pics of a young rhino iggy..


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 18, 2007)

...


----------



## zobo (Jun 18, 2007)

pic I took in Thailand zoo


----------



## Cristina (Jun 18, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> How did you go with the tegu cristina? What an awesome lizard
> Also waiting to see pics of a young rhino iggy..


 
Yea Dino is going to his new home this week 

The Rhino will be here next week


----------



## Kratos (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's a couple of my lizards


----------



## raxor (Jun 19, 2007)

I love the frilly, Kratos.

Is it jumpy or ok to handle?


----------



## Kratos (Jun 19, 2007)

He's prity jumpy but will sit on you


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 20, 2007)

If I was aloud to get 2 lizards my fave are Lacies and frillies But my man keeps saying no.


----------



## benson (Jun 20, 2007)

Lacies are GREAT!!!!
Ours is about 9 months old now, and LOVES to have a little wander around the house, then he puts himself BACK into his enclosure!!! How SMART is that!!!!!


----------



## Miss B (Jun 20, 2007)

Here's a few pics of our new little man, Diego:


----------



## Tiliqua (Jun 21, 2007)

*Blueys*

Here's a NT northern and some Kimberley Blueys


----------



## Tiliqua (Jun 21, 2007)

*More Blueys!*

Here's some Alpine blotchies, some WA Westerns and some Centralians.


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 21, 2007)

i love your central beardie jess


----------



## stagz (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Aslan (Jun 22, 2007)

Most will have seen these previously - he will soon be moving into a large tank setup and i'll get a few more pics...

Young WA 'Sandfire' Ackie - taking offense to being picked up....


----------



## mattmc (Jun 23, 2007)

the best pics of my beardies that i could find. 
left pic, waroo
right pic, from left to right, waroo and kala
bothnames are aboriginal for fire.


----------



## vinspa (Jun 23, 2007)

heres a few of our frilly


----------



## spongebob (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's a pair of WA Oedura marmorata I've recently acquired. 
Bob

PS love that frilly!


----------



## Kratos (Jun 25, 2007)

vinspa said:


> heres a few of our frilly



What locality is yours from? Looks good by the way, I love frillys


----------



## vinspa (Jun 25, 2007)

Kratos said:


> What locality is yours from? Looks good by the way, I love frillys



we have been told he is from the queensland rainforests.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 25, 2007)

wow Bob, really stunning Oeduras you've got there!!!


----------

